# Conti Ultrasport folding tyres-postage only



## dan_bo (28 Feb 2010)

200 or so genuine miles old. Had three flats with em but otherwise in good nick. For contis. Just send me a cheque for three quid or summat and you can have 'em.


----------



## nomisp (28 Feb 2010)

*conti ultrasport*

I would like these as long as they are 700 tyres, can you post me your address, regards


----------



## Tynan (1 Mar 2010)

only 3 in 200 miles?

I managed four in 50 miles with a single tyre

what will you use them for nomsip?


----------



## buzzy bee (6 Mar 2010)

Hi

I was driving one of my vintage cars to a magazine phoshoot some time ago, and got a puncture as I left thelocal town, so used the spare, and another about an hour later, luckily there was a tyre place Iknew off. Otherwise out with the tube patchesfor the car.

*Conti Ultrasport folding tyres* What are these? beginner just a little curious!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Tynan (11 Mar 2010)

a relativley lightweight tyre with not much puncture protection, I will say that it rode beautifully between stops to repair the tube


----------



## GrasB (11 Mar 2010)

+1, they're budget race tyres. Nice n' light, handle well with a fair amount of grip so are relatively inspiring to ride fast with but I averaged something like 50 miles between punctures.


----------



## Panter (12 Mar 2010)

If you still have these I'd be interested please?

May be worth having the option of something a little faster than my M+ for club runs!


----------



## bhodgkiss (15 Apr 2010)

have these sold?


----------

